# Eigenes CMS ?! Was sollte ich beachten?



## iLucas (11. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß das es schon sehr, sehr viele solcher fragen geben hat aber ich wollte nicht in andere Threads platzen.

Ich hab mir schon enige Gedanken über das Projekt gemacht, d.h. wofür ich es benutzen will bzw. wofür es dienen soll.

Derzeit habe ich Kenntnisse in: HTML, xHTML, CSS.
Ich probiere mich schon seit einiger Zeit in PHP & mySQL einzuarbeiten aber mit dem Buch von Markt & Technik "PHP & MySQL - Dynamik führ Ihre Webseite!" fällt mir der einstieg sehr schwer. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich andere Ziele anstrebe als die Beispiele in diesem Buch.

Ich habe mich lange Zeit in der Webdesigner "Szene" bewegt habe Layouts mit Photoshop erstellt und selbst via CSS an das CMS Webspell angepasst.

Webspell ist ein Clan CMS, natürlich könnte ich einige Module entfernen und hätte dann ein Portfolio CMS aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache.

Ich habe bald Sommerferien und somit genug Zeit mich einzuarbeiten, damit ich die Zeit aber effizient einsetzen kann brauch ich vorher aber eure Hilfe.

Wo bekomme ich ein sachliches Tutorial ohne viel schnick schnack her?
- Hilft mir dabei Video2Brain (Habe schon eine DVD aber diese beschreibt nur CSS Design)
- Soll ich mich zum anfang erst einmal mit diesem Tutorial zufrieden geben?

Wie soll ich beginnen?
- Ersteinmal das Grundgerüst und dann die Module? 

Wo wir schon bei den Modulen sind, ist ein "Admincenter" zum steuern ratsam?
- Ich denke schon oder?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das alles war, mir fallen sicherlich noch andere dumme fragen ein aber ich denke das sollte für den Anfang reichen .

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe,
Grüße iLucas (:


----------



## Puepue (11. Mai 2010)

Hm also meiner Meinung nach brauchst du für ein CMS zumindest solide Grundkenntnisse in PHP und eigentlich auch Javascript
HTML, CSS und SQL sowieso
Hast du das Buch gar nicht verstanden oder geht es dir einfach nur zu sehr in eine falsche Richtung?


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Mai 2010)

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden? Du willst selber ein CMS schreiben?

Davon solltest du die Finger lassen, gerade als Anfänger. Und selbst als fortgeschrittener PHP'ler schreibt man nicht eben mal ein CMS...

Außerdem solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass du dich im WWW bewegst, und du daher insbesondere auf Sicherheit viel Wert legen musst, was für einen Anfänger in dem benötigten Maße imho unmöglich ist.


----------



## iLucas (12. Mai 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> Hm also meiner Meinung nach brauchst du für ein CMS zumindest solide Grundkenntnisse in PHP und eigentlich auch Javascript
> HTML, CSS und SQL sowieso
> Hast du das Buch gar nicht verstanden oder geht es dir einfach nur zu sehr in eine falsche Richtung?



Danke schonmal für die Antwort,
das Buch ist mir nicht speziel genug, es beschreibt zwar alles gut aber nicht das was mir vorschwebt, ich sollte es wahrscheinlich nocheinmal lesen nur habe ich mit dem Lesen so mein Problem da mir immer sehr schnell langweilig wird und ich wegknicke deshalb wäre ein Videotutorial nicht verkehrt nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich nochmal 40€ in eine Video2Brain DVD ausgeben soll, denn es kann ja sein das diese einfach nur den Sachverhalt des Buches aufschnappt nur halt in Video form. 



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Habe ich dich richtig verstanden? Du willst selber ein CMS schreiben?
> 
> Davon solltest du die Finger lassen, gerade als Anfänger. Und selbst als fortgeschrittener PHP'ler schreibt man nicht eben mal ein CMS...
> 
> Außerdem solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass du dich im WWW bewegst, und du daher insbesondere auf Sicherheit viel Wert legen musst, was für einen Anfänger in dem benötigten Maße imho unmöglich ist.



Ich möchte es auch nicht mal ebenso schreiben sondern mich langsam einarbeiten, natürlich muss ich vorher PHP und SQL beherrschen keine frage. Ich brauche deshalb sachkundige Anleitungen und Tutorial die mir es nahe bringen. Ich habe mich natürlich schon via Google schlau gemacht und einige leichte Anleitung zum Programmieren von PHP datein gefunden.
PHP Tutorials (Programmieren) | tutorialzone.de
PHP Tutorials [German/English] - CodersNet Board​Also ich will nicht direkt ein CMS schreiben sondern erstmal PHP beherrschen und mich halt weiterbilden bis es irgendwann soweit ist.

Morgen ist ja ein Feiertag und ich hab genug Zeit mir entliche Tutorials anzuschauen.


----------



## shengli (12. Mai 2010)

Habe mittlerweile eine halbe Bibliothek an Büchern zu hause. 
An dieser Stelle kann ich nur sagen, das kein einziges der Bücher wirklich jedes Thema umfasst bzw. beinhaltet.

Sollte es solch ein Buch geben, so wäre es entweder total überdimensioniert oder aber kratzt viele Themen wohl nur oberflächlich an.

Man könnte sich ja mal PHP-Projekte -quick and dirty anschauen.
_Jedoch sollte man da schon etwas Grundkenntnisse haben_. 

Weiterführend könnte man sich noch das Buch -Sichere Webanwendungen mit PHP: zulegen. 

Jedoch lässt sich das alles auch ohne Bücher bewerkstelligen.

Die Ansatzweise deinerseits ist schon die Richtige. Man lernt am meisten durch die Realisierung eigener Projekte. Learning by doing und Tutorials. 

So könnte man anfangs ein Design erstellen/umsetzen. Ein kleines eigenes CMS schreiben und es dann nach und nach ausbauen.

Von den Video 2 Brain Trainingsvideos habe ich mir auch mal eines zugelegt und wurde sehr enttäuscht. Da es sich wirklich an absolute Anfänger richtet.


----------



## Puepue (12. Mai 2010)

Also wenn du PHP lernen willst, fang doch mal mit einem Gästebuch an
Darain kannst du dann später kleinere Forumsfunktionen bauen (Anmeldung, Avatare..) Bau einfach alles mal ein was nützlich sein könnte, oder du einfach irgendwie interessant findest 

z.B. in der Datenbank ist ein datum z.B. so gespeichert: 2010-12-30
probier einfach mal ein paar Wege aus, das in 30.12.2010 umzuwandeln oder die bisher vergangene Zeit auszurechnen.

Schreib vielleicht noch ein paar eigentlich für ein Gästebuch sinnlose Sachen hinein: PHP für dich - Eine Erklärung zu den Schnipseln

Kleinere Fragen bekommst du auf der Seite bestimmt auch beantwortet.
Ein Buch zum PHP lernen - naja also mir hats nicht geholfen  - sowas lernt man einfach nicht aus Büchern 

Fang einfach mal mit einem Gästebuch an und wenn du da irgendwo nicht weiterkommst schreib nen Thread. Dafür ist das Forum ja da


----------



## iLucas (12. Mai 2010)

shengli schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile eine halbe Bibliothek an Büchern zu hause.
> An dieser Stelle kann ich nur sagen, das kein einziges der Bücher wirklich jedes Thema umfasst bzw. beinhaltet.
> 
> Sollte es solch ein Buch geben, so wäre es entweder total überdimensioniert oder aber kratzt viele Themen wohl nur oberflächlich an.
> ...



Danke, dann weiß ich jedenfalls das ich nicht sinnlos Geld für Bücher bzw. Lern DVD's ausgeben muss.
Auf dem Learning by doing weg habe ich mir auch das Designen von Weblayouts und CSS beigebracht, leider kam die DVD ein paar Tage zu spät. Ich hab mir sie zwar nochmal angeguckt aber das 10min. Tutorial hat mir die Grundlagen gezeigt und der rest erklärt sich halt allein.



Puepue schrieb:


> Also wenn du PHP lernen willst, fang doch mal mit einem Gästebuch an
> Darain kannst du dann später kleinere Forumsfunktionen bauen (Anmeldung, Avatare..) Bau einfach alles mal ein was nützlich sein könnte, oder du einfach irgendwie interessant findest
> 
> z.B. in der Datenbank ist ein datum z.B. so gespeichert: 2010-12-30
> ...



Das mit dem Gästebuch ist eine gute Idee danke .
Habe gerade die komplette Seite ausgedruckt damit ich das auch im Bett lesen kann .
So schwer kann das ja nicht sein denke ich.
Ich werde mich morgen direkt an den Rechner setzen und rumprobieren und meine Ergebnisse hier Posten damit ihr meinen Fortschritt beobachten könnt.

Ich danke euch allen schonmal für eure Anworten


----------

